# Tracking games?



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Is there any way I can get some good ideas on some fun tracking games I can be playin with my 10 week old corso? Thanks folks!!


----------



## Rachael Lincoln (Jun 18, 2012)

There are books for fun nosework games. At that age, we start super short tracks for real. Good luck! I love tracking and starting a puppy is fun!


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

I'll check it out thanks


----------

